# Retiring in Italy? (Health Care)



## dowellndoubtnot (Apr 6, 2013)

My parents will be retiring next year, and are seriously considering moving to Italy for their retirement (they are torn mostly between Italy and Spain, but open to other countries in europe). They are US citizens, but will have a pension more than enough to qualify for the necessary Visa to live in these countries. 

One of their considerations is health care...how would health care work for a retired couple, that will not be working. Would they be able to use the national healthcare system? If so, will they need to buy into it somehow? And how much would that approximately cost for an older person? And would that also cover medications (blood pressure, etc)? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First place to look is on the website for the country's consulate in the US. Not sure about Italy, but I know that some countries in Europe require people on a visitor or other "retiree" visa to show proof of private insurance for the initial year or so. Once you have established residence there may be a way to "buy into" the national plan, with or without payment based on your income as declared for taxes. 

The national plans vary considerably, but generally cover all or "most" medical expenses, including medications. Many European plans these days have a sort of "co-pay" that can vary from a token 1€ or less to 5€ or some fixed percentage of the cost of the treatment or medication. Medical costs, however, are usually regulated and tend to be much less than charges in the US.

One other thing to consider on the medical front. Although when visiting a country as a tourist, it seems that "everyone" speaks English, when you live there you can find that local professionals are much less likely to be willing to function in what to them is a foreign language. This is especially true for medical personnel - though most will make every effort to communicate effectively, there is an obvious risk of misunderstanding or miscommunication if the doctor is using a language s/he is not familiar with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

